# Simple coffee roaster (Korean)



## coldplayer

I saw this interesting little stove top roaster on Ebay (http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KALDI-nEW-home-coffee-roaster-AC-220V-DC-12V-motor-driver-type-with-gas-burner-/281405093142?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item41850cf516)

I was intrigued enough to look for some info on this home roaster.

There are a couple of videos showing the roaster in use. The first is the motor driven one, the other is a manual turn one. (also sold on Ebay).

The motor driven video






I wouldn't want to roast many kilos with the manual turn model but they may be of interest to some of our home roasting forum members.


----------



## ronsil

Thank you for that. It sounds interesting


----------



## froggystyle

About £280 with parts, wonder if you would get stung with any taxes?

Looks an interesting machine, not sure i would pay out that much though for it.

The one thing i find funny is the temp probe is on the chaff collector, why cant they insert it into the side of the case?


----------



## DavecUK

froggystyle said:


> About £280 with parts, wonder if you would get stung with any taxes?
> 
> Looks an interesting machine, not sure i would pay out that much though for it.
> 
> The one thing i find funny is the temp probe is on the chaff collector, why cant they insert it into the side of the case?


This roaster would be a definite, avoid recommendation, from me.....you would do far better with a Gene.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Enjoyed the videos Think you would have to be a masochist to consider the hand crank. May have been the light, but the samples taken from the trier looked uneven in colour suggesting uneven roasting. Certainly a plus having gas as the heat source - easier to adjust - but, on reflection.....I'm out


----------



## hullcity

I used to roast for several years using a cast iron pot and whisk on the gas stove. I certainly don't want to go back to manual agitation


----------



## coldplayer

The Systemic Kid said:


> Enjoyed the videos Think you would have to be a masochist to consider the hand crank. May have been the light, but the samples taken from the trier looked uneven in colour suggesting uneven roasting. Certainly a plus having gas as the heat source - easier to adjust - but, on reflection.....I'm out


With the hand crank model you can enjoy a coffee AND have a work out at the same time. And with coffee being a bean...so a fruit......its one of your five a day.... a win win all round.


----------



## froggystyle

'It is able to drive through car cigarette lighter, so you can use it outdoor'

Where does the gas come from in a car??


----------



## DavecUK

froggystyle said:


> 'It is able to drive through car cigarette lighter, so you can use it outdoor'
> 
> Where does the gas come from in a car??


I think they intend you to use one of those square portable gas camping stoves...the one with the expensive gas, or carry a big gas bottle with you in your car....set it all all up, wire up your own cigarette light adaptor with about 20 feet of cable and then start roasting. The whole thing is a crock of shite. If I say this, I am sure someone will come on and say it's brilliant, I'm wrong and they've ordered one. In which case I can't wait to hear how they get on.....I need a good chuckle at the moment.


----------



## froggystyle

Ahhh i just ordered two!


----------

